# Puppy Fat!!!



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Probably a really stupid question but i just want to reassure myself.

Daisy is 16 weeks and keeps going through little 'fat' stages.. she isn't over weight and the majority of her is fur but some days she looks really really chunky.. I don't think i need to adjust what she's eating and she eats the right amount for a puppy her size, however i just wondered did anyone elses dogs get chubby whilst they were growing. Some days she looks like a little chunky monkey other days she looks like she's got an eating disorder!!

I know with human children they get fat before they shoot up and have a huge growth spurt, and was wondering (and hoping) its the same for pups???


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

i havent got a clue why this is hun but Ollie stays the same. Are you sure it's not her fur where she's shedding a little? They always say that they're like an ugly duckling then hit a year old and turn into a beautiful swan lol but in daisy's case that isn't true lol xx


----------



## dAiNtYfLoWeR (Mar 24, 2010)

maybe this will be helpful? it from this forum...
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=3478&highlight=height+weight


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Probably a really stupid question but i just want to reassure myself.
> 
> Daisy is 16 weeks and keeps going through little 'fat' stages.. she isn't over weight and the majority of her is fur but some days she looks really really chunky.. I don't think i need to adjust what she's eating and she eats the right amount for a puppy her size, however i just wondered did anyone elses dogs get chubby whilst they were growing. Some days she looks like a little chunky monkey other days she looks like she's got an eating disorder!!
> 
> I know with human children they get fat before they shoot up and have a huge growth spurt, and was wondering (and hoping) its the same for pups???


I've had Jazz since she was 11 weeks old and honestly, she never went through any kind of fat stage, except when I first got her, she had a swollen belly but that was from worms. Once that was taken care of she lost the belly, and has been sleek ever since. I'm very careful with her food amounts (I'm a real Nazi about quantities, I'll admit that up front) so she's never had any opportunity to overeat or gain extra weight. 

I don't know how much you're feeding Daisy versus how much she currently weighs, but I will mention that the "recommended feeding allowance" on every dog food bag I've ever seen is WAY over what a dog should eat for optimum weight. I'm sure they just want to sell more food, but I'd be careful if that's what you're following. 

Tango who is full grown, and Jazz who's still growing, are both around 3 1/2 lbs. They each get almost 1/8 cup food morning, and again in the evening, so a total of just under 1/4 cup of food total each. I'll have to up Jazz's intake a bit as she grows, but I can pretty much guarantee you, unless she had some huge growth spurt and ends up being several pounds heavier than I think she's going to end up at, she'll still be getting at or under 1/2 cup food a day. I'm just giving you that as an example of the quantities dogs their size consume to maintain an optimum weight. 

I'm wondering if Daisy is just getting too much food too often for her size.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's raw fed and its all weighed out according to her weight. She doesn't look fat, or slightly over weight in the slightest, even my vet has said she's perfect.. its just every now and then she gets slightly chunky then a few days later her little legs have grown and she's all skinny again (by skinny i mean normal looking!!) I know that its hard to tell because she's long haired and seriously has a LOT of hair!! 

I can still feel her ribs.. just not as much as usual.. i'm pretty sure its just a growing stage just wanted to reassurance.. however i'm now more paranoid than ever!! 

Daintyflower.. thanks for the weight chart. Daisy is still charting to be 4.5lbs fully grown which is what i've always thought coz of the weight of both her parents.. she's just changing.. i'm sure i'm paranoid!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Such a beautiful pup! I bet it's her fur. She has such a beautiful coat. Some days it may look fluffier then other days.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you.. she is going through a shedding stage too at the moment, and the fur is getting longer so it could be!! I have issues with my own shape.. hope its not rubbing off on the pup!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Thank you.. she is going through a shedding stage too at the moment, and the fur is getting longer so it could be!! I have issues with my own shape.. hope its not rubbing off on the pup!



LOL. I too have issues with my shape. I think we all do to some degree. I bet she is a little bit of nothing wet. How much does she weigh now? I love her picture with her tongue out on the March Monkeys.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> LOL. I too have issues with my shape. I think we all do to some degree. I bet she is a little bit of nothing wet. How much does she weigh now? I love her picture with her tongue out on the March Monkeys.


Thank you!! She was 2.9lbs at 15 weeks.. and has been putting on an average of 2oz a week!! SHe looks like a rat wet.. she had a shower (yes shower, she prefers it to a bath!!) the other day and i was like where have you gone.. then you blow dry her and you'd think she was a bischon ha ha ha I think her growth should start to slow down soon although she is still very very teeny. I measure here yesterday and she hasn't actually grown in 2 weeks!!

She's 6.5inch neck
10 inch chest
9 inch long
9 inch tummy 
and about 5 inches tall!!!! Although she was so fed up of having a tape measure wrapped round her she walked off!! 

Thank you, me too it makes me laugh.. she's so funny when she licks stuff.. i'm sure all dogs will do that.. put some peanut butter on your finger, tell quigly to sit and when he does give it to him!! Where its so sticky they stick their tongues out.. its funny watching it!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

HI there!

Our youngest female is the same age! She weighed 2.7lbs last night, and has gained a steady 1.5oz every week since her last vet visit.

She is also a very fluffy L/c who looks chunky at times! Her parents were both 3.5lbs.
What about Daisy's?

I have yet to measure Prada - but it will be exciting to see how they develop along side of each other!!

Keep us posted! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah Cool. Daisy is a little bit heavier then.. Her mum was 5lbs and dad was 3lbs.. so we're looking at 4.5lbs on the chart which is a nice size. Her ears are up now.. but the tip of one still bends over slightly.. i blame the fur!!

Her sabling is disappearing now too.. one side of her tail was completely black and its nearlly fawn now!!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Ours was the biggest out of the litter, so she should finish off about the same size as yours 

Isn't it odd how the sables can lose their markings as they age?!?! She's gorgeous though!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She was second smallest!! Her brother was the runt and half her size.

Her face was very black and she looked like she had little glasses on.. i posted pics ages ago as her from 8 weeks plus and the amount she'd changed!!

Thank you.. she is a little angel


----------

